# Problems with Eclipse MP3 player



## actionthrill

My Eclipse mp3 4gb player has just started blinking the word eclipse on it's screen and nothing will stop it. My computer won't even recognize my mp3 player is plugged in. I was wondering if anyone knows how to fix this? And hopefully with the songs because I have over 350 songs saved. I really need the help thanks in advance.


----------



## skillz345

Was this problem fixed?


----------

